# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area)  فتح رسمي لايفون 4

## simoha

السلام عليكم ، اريد فتح رسمي لايفوني 4 اسود وهده المعلومات 
هل توجد طريقة لفتحه مجانا ادا لم تكن كم تمن فتح رسمي ؟ *iPhone 4* *16GB Black* *IMEI:012425009754396* *Serial Number:79037SM1A4S* *Activated:Yes* *Last Activated SIM:Telia (TeliaSonera) - Den* *Telephone Technical Support:Expired* *Repairs & Service Coverage:Expired* *Contract:Expired* *Country Purchased:Sweden* *Carrierenmark Telia* *SIM Lock:Locked*  من يستطيع مساعدتي جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## AKSIL

GOOD

----------

